# Indicador CLIP de Sonido para amplificadores



## MRSOUND2006 (May 21, 2007)

Hola gente, me dedico a ensamblar amplificador como hobbie, y quiero agregarles indicadores de CLIP 8) , ustedes tienen un circuito para lo que pido!? que sea simple o dificil.

saludos. Martin!


----------



## Dano (May 21, 2007)

Utiliza un vúmetro pero solo con el ultimo led o el que tu consideres.

Saludos


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 25, 2008)

el clip no tiene que ver con la señal de entrada? osea no seria mas facil hacerlo de esa manera?


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 25, 2008)

Mira éste:

http://sound.whsites.net/project23.htm


Siempre que he hecho un proyecto de esta pagina, SIEMPRE funcionan.


----------



## FBustos (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola amigos, tengo un problema en entender el funcionamiento de este circuito:








http://sound.whsites.net/project23.htm#how_works

Segun lo que entiendo, es que el circuito trabaja comparando el voltaje de salida con el de la alimentacion del amplificador, esto es: no importa a que voltaje funcione el amplificador por que el clip se encenderá de acuerdo a una escala predeterminada por resistencias.

Preguntas:

1.- ¿AMP O/P para que es?

2.- ¿Donde se conectan las señales de audio, y desde donde? (entrada / salida amplificador)

Simule el circuito y la lampara explota con 1V rms en AMP O/P... puse un diodo zener de 12V.

Espero que con esos datos me puedan ayudar, gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2008)

> 1.- ¿AMP O/P para que es?
> 2.- ¿Donde se conectan las señales de audio, y desde donde? (entrada / salida amplificador)


AMP O/P es la entrada de audio.
Con amplificador de fuente partida puede meterse directamente la salida del amplificador.
Con los de fuente simple tenes que sacar un cable desde el punto medio de la etapa de salida (antes del capacitor) 
Obviamente, esto vale para salidas 'tipicas'.



> Simule el circuito y la lampara explota con 1V rms en AMP O/P... puse un diodo zener de 12V.


? ?  Le diste un valor de tension a las entradas Amp+ve y Amp-ve ?   La referencia la saca de ahi.


----------



## alexx_57 (Nov 28, 2008)

FBustos dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo un problema en entender el funcionamiento de este circuito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/detector_de_clippcb_321-pdf.11855/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/detector_de_clipcomponentes_169-pdf.11854/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/componentes_289-txt.11853/

Hola, 1- en AMP O/P van conectadas las dos salidas de tu amplificador o sea left y right pero solamente el positivo, yo arme ese circuito y funciona muy bien aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5394-0-asc-810.html publique los pcbs por si lo queres armar, tenes que calcular el valor de las resistencias segun tu fuente. saludos!


----------



## FBustos (Nov 28, 2008)

Es decir, ¿Me sirve sólo un circuito para los 2 canales de el amplificador?


Gracias.


----------



## alexx_57 (Nov 28, 2008)

Exacto. Con un circuito podes monitorizar los dos canales, igualmente en mi pcb los hice separados los canales porque a veces las dos etapas de potencia del amplificador se alimentan con transformadores separados, saludos!


----------



## FBustos (Nov 28, 2008)

Otra pregunta:

Si tengo una fuente de +-65V y pongo las resistencias indicadas mediante la formula, no necesito calibrar nada?..

Otra cosa.. aca en chile llegan 209 - 212 Vac al enchufe, filtrado me da +-60, pero el transformador a 220 me da +-65 filtrado. Me conviene hacer el circuito de acuerdo a los +-65 verdad?


----------



## alexx_57 (Nov 28, 2008)

dj pipe dijo:
			
		

> Otra pregunta:
> 
> Si tengo una fuente de +-65V y pongo las resistencias indicadas mediante la formula, no necesito calibrar nada?..
> 
> Otra cosa.. aca en chile llegan 209 - 212 Vac al enchufe, filtrado me da +-60, pero el transformador a 220 me da +-65 filtrado. Me conviene hacer el circuito de acuerdo a los +-65 verdad?



No, no necesitas calibrar nada, si hacelo para +/-65, porque igualmente el circuito "ve" las variaciones de la fuente o sea que si tu fuente cae un par de volts no hay problema el detector siempre va a mantener el clip aprox. 3 volts ( o lo que vos hayas calculado) antes que la tension de tu fuente. saludos!


----------



## FBustos (Nov 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias, lo simule y funciona perfecto, mañana iré a comprar los componentes y lo armo y cuento como me fué.


----------



## DJ-AS (Dic 4, 2008)

A ver si alguien explica bien para que sirve este diagrama. Puede ser para que encienda un led cuando el amplificador está a todo trapo?


----------



## FBustos (Dic 4, 2008)

Siiii,sirve como circuito indicador de clip (el led rojo que se enciende en los amplificador cuando detecta distorcion en la salida y causa que se calienten mas de lo debido).. 
Según veo el circuito es muy fácil armarlo, aunque yo aun no lo armo porque
estoy en el proceso de sonorizar el automovil ajjaja, ya tengo 2 tda1562 con 2 subwoofer ( aunque aun no logro arreglar el problema de frecuencias..) y 6 parlantes (2 en puertas delanteras, 2 en puertas traseras y 2 en el portamaletas).

Eso es !

Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Dic 7, 2008)

Che, el amplificador que uso, la salida rectificada de la fuente es de 36v. En la tabla está calculado para 35v y 40v. Que resistencias uso? para 40v o 35v?.


----------



## fuegocruzado (Jul 16, 2009)

hola gente...como estan. necesito ayuda para hacer funcionar este circuito de clipping que tienen mas arriba. He hecho varios circuitos de la pagina de sound.westhost y todos anduvieron a la perfeccion pero con este se me complica la cosa. tengo 2 dudas para plantear:1º al operacional hay que darle tensión de 12 volts provenientes del zener, esto es asi o no. es decir he probado sin tensión y el led no enciende ni a palos y si le doy tensión al operacional me queda encendido todo el tiempo. La 2º es si para probar es necesario que esten conectadas las señales de audio (es decir para ver que no encienda el led para la calibracion)Ademas he colocados todas las resistencias de acuerdo la la tabla de valores que figura en la pagina. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## crimson (Nov 4, 2011)

Una forma de saber cuándo llega al límite un amplificador se puede lograr con éste circuito, cuando enciende el LED de Peak está a punto de distorsionar.

 Saludos C


----------



## ivanelectr22 (May 2, 2012)

alexx_57 dijo:


> Hola, 1- en AMP O/P van conectadas las dos salidas de tu amplificador o sea left y right pero solamente el positivo, yo arme ese circuito y funciona muy bien aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5394-0-asc-810.html publique los pcbs por si lo queres armar, tenes que calcular el valor de las resistencias segun tu fuente. saludos!



que tal? necesitaria el circuito que mencionas, pero al ingresar al enlace la pagina no existe..me podrias pasar los pcbs? saludos


----------



## palomo (May 4, 2012)

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> que tal? necesitaría el circuito que mencionas, pero al ingresar al enlace la pagina no existe..me podrías pasar los pcbs? saludos


 
Es raro lo que dices el enlace funciona bien, en caso que no te funcione el enlace entra a la pagina principal Elliott Sound Products - The Audio Pages (Main Index) has click en lista de proyectos ahí lo buscas como proyecto No-23.

No pidas el PCB, ya que el autor pide que estos no sean difundidos ya que el los comercializa para sostener su web a cambio te da toda la información del proyecto para que tu los lleves a cabo, en el foro se cumple esta regla la fabricación del PCB corre por tu cuenta o puedes hacerle un pedido y solicitar el PCB fabricado por el.

Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (May 23, 2012)

Buenas gente, alguien tendrá algún circuito de detección de Clip en una potencia como traen las potencias Crest?
Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 2, 2012)

DJ-AS dijo:


> Buenas gente, alguien tendrá algún circuito de detección de Clip en una potencia como traen las potencias Crest?
> Saludos.



hay mas de una manera de hacerlo, dependiendo de cual sea el circuito el amplificador, en lo personal, yo utilizo un circuito que no invade al circuito de entrada del amplificador, cual es el circuito que tenes implementado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2012)

Por aquí tienes uno interesante:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/576752/


----------



## andrew01 (Jun 6, 2012)

it works good tested circuit


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2012)

andrew01 dijo:


> it works good tested circuit



(Traducción)
Circuito probado, trabaja bien.

Saludos.

PD:
*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

Translate:
*1.3* The preferred language is Spanish, and we appreciate the moderate use of any other.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola amigos, estaba leyendo otro post que trata de lo mismo (el CLIP) pero lleva 6 meses sin actividad asi que decidi escribir aqui. Dano dijo que tambien funcionaria poner un vumetro a la salida y poner como el led CLIP uno de los 2 ultimos leds del vumetro, esto funcionaria solo calibrando el vumetro a maxima potencia, no? esque el circuito del que estan hablando se me hace un poco dificil.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Naders150 (Sep 3, 2012)

Mmmm no creo que funcione bien el metodo que mencionas Mastodonte Man, pues si el voltaje de entraba baja ya adios a tu ampli.... si sube no sacaras provecho de toda la potencia del ampli y por ahi sigue.... en cambio el circuito propuesto se ada*p*ta segun entiendo


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 5, 2012)

el indiCAdor de picos es valido para calquier potencia ,con cualquier valores de alimentacion ???? hay que hacer modificaciones segun la potencia ,influye sobre la calidad de audio,final este circuito???'gracias desde ya


----------



## blacktransistor (Mar 26, 2013)

podrá funcionar con un poder de 200w?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2013)

Éste es universal :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/576752/


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 18, 2013)

Este es un circuito que indica el CLIP en amplificadores de audio (como en los amplificadores profesionales). Ya había buscado en el foro temas similares pero hay unos que están incompletos o que no me terminan de convencer así que me puse a investigar y encontré este: 

http://sound.whsites.net/project23.htm#how_works

Lo que hice fue traducirlo y darle una y otra repasada hasta "entender" como funciona y como calcular algunos valores para que se adapte a un amplificador en especifico (voltaje de alimentación).

Antes que nada lo subo como aporte y a la vez, para que lo vean y me digan si tienen algún aporte/modificación u opinión (por ejemplo que transistores usar con amplificadores mayores a +-70vcc)

Empezamos.

*Circuito Indicador De Clip*

El detector de recorte que se muestra aquí se basa en un factor - que tan cerca de la tensión de alimentación es la señal de salida del amplificador en cualquier instante de tiempo. Si (cuando) la tensión de alimentación varía, el detector varía junto con él, y detectar incluso un pico muy corto que cruza el umbral de detección.

*El detector de recorte*







La figura 1 muestra el circuito del detector. A pesar de un circuito simple, utiliza un principio de funcionamiento que será nuevo para muchos lectores.

Amp +ve = Entrada de voltaje positivo (+vcc) del amplificador
Amp -ve = Entrada de voltaje negativo (-vcc) del amplificador
GND = Tierra del circuito
Amp O/P = Entrada de audio L
Amp O/P = Entrada de audio R

***Yo aconsejo puentear las 2 “Amp O/P” y así utilizarlo con una sola entrada, o sea hacer un circuito para cada canal, así tendremos el monitoreo de CLIP en cada canal.

El terminal marcado "external" es para permitir conectar canales adicionales para utilizar el circuito de impulsos en un mismo tramo, por lo que es posible tener múltiples detectores (incluso con diferentes tensiones de alimentación de amplificadores), que comparten el LED con un recorte en común.

Q1 y Q2 son los detectores, y se puede examinar el funcionamiento de Q1 (el detector de pico positivo) - Q2 es idéntico, y detecta el pico negativo.

Durante el funcionamiento normal (sin recorte), Q1 está encendido continuamente. Un voltaje de referencia (típicamente de 3 voltios) se crea a través de la resistencia del emisor por la resistencia de 1k "Véase la Tabla 2". Ahora bien, si la salida de cualquiera de los canales se eleva lo suficientemente cerca de la tensión de alimentación para igualar la tensión de referencia, Q1 se desactiva al forzar la tensión de base a ser mayor que la tensión de emisor, por lo que el transistor no conducirá. Esto es detectado por el amplificador operacional U1A. Este está conectado de tal manera que se detecta cualquiera de los transistores al apagarse.

El circuito detectará un período tan corto de recorte de 120 us, pero la detección fiable se llevará a cabo dentro de 1 ms con cualquier material de programa. Debido a la rápida respuesta y la sensibilidad para abastecer las variaciones de voltaje, este es posiblemente el recorte más fiable y preciso publicado hasta la fecha.

Los transistores deben estar clasificados según la tensión de alimentación. Para la mayoría de los sistemas (menos de + / - 70V) BC639 - NPN (Q2) y BC640 - PNP (Q1) trabajarán felizmente.






La Tabla 1 se utiliza para seleccionar el valor y la potencia de la resistencia, basado en la tensión de alimentación del amplificador. Los Voltajes intermedios de suministro deben utilizar el valor de la tensión de alimentación más baja siguiente. Una resistencia con una potencia más alta que la que se muestra a de reducir la temperatura y aumentar la fiabilidad. Para calcular la resistencia a un valor específico las formulas a usar son:

Resistencia (en k ohms) = (Voltaje - 12) / 20 

Potencia (mW) = (voltaje - 12)2 / (resistencia (k ohms) 

EJEMPLO:
Amplificador con alimentación de + / - 47vcc

Resistencia = (47 - 12) / 20
Resistencia = 35 / 20
Resistencia = 1.75 k ohms (elegir valor siguiente mas próximo)

Potencia = (47 - 12)2 / 1.75
Potencia = (35)2 / 1.75
Potencia = 1,225 / 1.75
Potencia= 700 mW (Resistencia de 1W)

Entonces tenemos que para el amplificador de + / - 47vcc, la Resistencia de la tabla 1 seria de 1.75k / 1W






La tabla es bastante exacta para una referencia de recorte de 3V, pero algunos amplificadores no serán capaces de llegar a 3V dentro de la fuente de alimentación (tipo MOSFET en particular). En estos casos, el valor de la resistencia debe ser calculado. Para calcular la resistencia a un valor específico las formulas a usar son:

Corriente (mA) = Voltaje de Referencia (asi que una referencia de 3v requiere 3mA)

Resistencia (en k ohms) = [(v de la fuente - v de referencia) / Corriente (mA)] * 2

Potencia (mW) = [Corriente (mA)]2 * resistencia

EJEMPLO:
El mismo amplificador de + / - 47vcc que requiere una referencia de 3v, entonces:

Corriente (mA) = 3mA

Resistencia (en k ohms) = [(47v - 3v) / 3mA] * 2
Resistencia (en k ohms) = (44v / 3mA) * 2
Resistencia (en k ohms) = (14.7) * 2
Resistencia (en k ohms) = 29.4 k ohms (elegir valor siguiente mas próximo)

Potencia (mW) = (3mA)2 * 29.4 k ohms
Potencia (mW) = 9mA * 29.4 k ohms
Potencia (mW) = 264 mW (Resistencia de 1W) por si las moscas.

Entonces tenemos que para el amplificador de + / - 47vcc, la Resistencia de la tabla 2 seria de 29.4k / 1W

Por último, hay que seleccionar la resistencia de las entradas OPAMP. Esto es necesario porque la tensión en la entrada inversora debe ser más positiva que la de la entrada no inversora para el normal funcionamiento. La gama de voltaje es bastante amplia, pero no lo suficiente como para cubrir un rango de suministro de voltaje completo.






Si no se utiliza el valor correcto de resistencia de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación, el comparador amplificador operacional puede mantener su salida alta todo el tiempo, lo que mantendrá LED encendido. Estas resistencias pueden ser de 1/4 W para todos los voltajes de suministro.

*¿Cómo funciona?*

La figura 2 muestra (en rojo) los puntos de la señal de salida que activa los detectores.
“+ Ve” es la tensión de alimentación positiva y “Ref +” es la tensión de referencia positiva. Lo mismo se aplica a la alimentación negativa.






La Figura 2A muestra el efecto como la fuente de alimentación se colapsa bajo carga sostenida. Si la señal cae a un nivel más bajo antes de que colapse de suministro, el circuito no se activará. 2B muestra cómo incluso el rizado en la fuente de alimentación se utiliza como una parte de la referencia, y así se detecta que la señal de salida está a punto de ser cortada sobre la base de la tensión de alimentación en cualquier instante de tiempo.

U1A funciona como un comparador dual - si bien transistor deja de conducir, la salida va desde alrededor de 0 V a casi el pleno abastecimiento (12V - regulado con un zener simple). Este voltaje se aplica a la entrada inversora de U1B, y el condensador se utiliza para "estirar" el pulso de modo que incluso el recorte momentáneo se verá. Este amplificador operacional impulsa el recorte LED directamente.

Espero que les guste.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## angel36 (Abr 19, 2013)

hola a todos.

Interesante tema, gracias por compartirlo. mastodonte man

Pregunta: 
               este circuito por o que entiendo  solamente "avisa" cuando esta saturando el amplificador? 
De ser así, la corrección corre por cuenta del usuario?

En todo caso si quisiera una desconeccion, tendría que agregarle un sistema de protección de parlantes?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 19, 2013)

Es porque el CLIP solo indica podría decirse que "distorcion", el clip no es dañino pero perjudica la fidelidad del audio, si tu instalas el sistema de CLIP en un amplificador, el led encenderá cuando el amplificador distorsione y pueda dañar tus tweeters, solo bastara con bajar el volumen hasta un punto donde el led no prenda mas y con eso tendrás un sonido limpio.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## proteus7 (Abr 23, 2013)

oye mastodente man  a que te refieres con puentear las 2 opam?  son las 2 opam que aparecen en el circuito o como es eso?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 23, 2013)

Así es, puentear las dos "OPAMP" en el circuito hará que el indicador sea monofonico, asi el led de CLIP sera para monitorear un solo canal (y no un led para 2 canales) 



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ... Los transistores deben estar clasificados según la tensión de alimentación. Para la mayoría de los sistemas (menos de + / - 70V) BC639 - NPN (Q2) y BC640 - PNP (Q1) trabajarán felizmente...



Me surgió una auto-duda que espero alguien me pueda resolver, ésta publicación la puse cuando pensaba armarlo para un amplificador que tiene ±55vcc y no tuve problemas con los transistores, pero ahora pienso armar uno que tiene ±95vcc y no se que transistores deberia poner en el lugar del BC639 y BC640 ya que dice que estos son máximo para ±70vcc  . Alguien me podría decir algunos de reemplazo para ese voltaje?

La Resistencia de la Tabla 3 tampoco encajaría con éste amplificador, hay manera de calcularla?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2013)

Probá los MPSA42 y MPSA92 que son para 300V cada uno


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 9, 2013)

OK pero respecto a la resistencia de la Tabla 3, no sabes como deba calcularla??? Porque apartir de 80v ya no dice nada y si no tengo la resistencia correcta de nada servirá hacer el circuito. :estudiando:

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## edwindj (Abr 12, 2014)

buenas noches amigos una duda que tengo. tengo una cabina activa que trabaja con dos transistores bipolares que son 2sc5200 y complemento. la fuente entrega +50 vdc ov - 50vdc a 2.5amp mi idea es aumentar el tiempo que se active el clip. La solución que le doy es conseguir una fuente con el mismo voltaje pero con mas amperaje(como unos 4 amperios)  para que no se sature y demore en activarse el clip.. ustedes me dirán si es valido hacer este cambio. }

 Les agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## German Volpe (Jul 22, 2015)

Hola a todos, perdon por revivir el post. Tengo una consulta sobre el indicador de clip que habia posteado crimson y dosmetros, que ya arme en varios amplificadores funcionando perfectamente. El tema es el siguiente en configuraciones mono-stereo no hay problema, pero en puente por lo que simule no funciona, creo que porque la salida no tiene una masa, sino que se usan ambos positivos de cada salida. Alguna idea o sugerencia de que puedo hacer? saludos


----------



## tornadodetexas (Ago 10, 2015)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Este es un circuito que indica el CLIP en amplificadores de audio (como en los amplificadores profesionales). Ya había buscado en el foro temas similares pero hay unos que están incompletos o que no me terminan de convencer así que me puse a investigar y encontré este: . . . .



*M*ire tengo*-*un problema en dos amplificadores de diferentes marcas pero el mismo principio en el circuito son un qsc mx 1500a y un alto mac 2.4 ambos con ajustes de voltaje en el integrado operacional en el pin 4 y pin 8


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2015)

tornadodetexas dijo:


> *M*ire tengo*-*un problema en dos amplificadores de diferentes marcas pero el mismo principio en el circuito son un qsc mx 1500a y un alto mac 2.4 ambos con ajustes de voltaje en el integrado operacional en el pin 4 y pin 8



Pero y ¿ Cual es la consulta ?


----------



## tornadodetexas (Ago 11, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pero y ¿ Cual es la consulta ?


mi consulta es que cuando prendo el amplificador conecto la entrada de audio y parlante a poco volumen empieza clipear el amplificador osea el led que indica clip prende a volumen minimo


----------



## vancho1203 (Ago 12, 2015)

tornadodetexas dijo:


> mi consulta es que cuando prendo el amplificador conecto la entrada de audio y parlante a poco volumen empieza clipear el amplificador osea el led que indica clip prende a volumen minimo



Cordial saludo

Disculpa amigo, por lo menos ya destapaste el ampli, digo por que en principio deberías haber hecho algún tipo de medida con lo que en general vendría la ayuda, pero es como pedir que saquemos la bolita mágica y adivinar tu problema, vendría bien a tu consulta adjuntar datos como medidas, fotos (entre otros) y así de seguro tendrás mas de un forero ayudándote, pero así no creo que te presten mucha atención, gracias.

Cordialmente


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Ago 14, 2015)

Hola amigos me he tomado el atrevimiento de postear un sencillo indicador de señal o clip, el cuál tengo instalado en mi sistema de sonido, y que lleva funcionando desde finales de los años '80 en mi filtro activo, de principios de los '90 en mi amplificador de graves y de principios del 2000 en mi subwoofer.

Como no soy entendido, no puedo explicar cuál es el principio de funcionamiento.

Sólo se que el mismo circuito lo tengo instalado con señal de preamp y en la salida de altavoces en todos los casos funciona. En base tengo 2 circuitos iguales por canal, uno con led verde para indicar señal y otro con led rojo para clip. El ajuste lo hice comparando con el vúmetro de barra de mi casette, ajustando el ler rojo de clip al superar los 0db.

Nunca he tenido problemas con él, incluso ha soportado varias veces niveles altos de contínua en las diversas ocasiones que se me han ido los finales de potencia de los amplificadores.

El único inconveniente que tiene, aunque es casi imperceptible, es que el instalado en el preamp mete un poco de ruido al encenderse los leds pero sólo es perceptible si silencias un canal y pegas el oído al tweeter. (Es como si los leds hicieran ruido al parpaderar) pero como digo es imperceptible, y sólo en el caso de estar en el preamp. Seguro que tiene una solución fácil y algún experto conoce la explicación.

Ver el archivo adjunto 133311


----------



## crimson (Ago 14, 2015)

direccionyproyectos, ¿Seguro está bien dibujado? Porque me parece un poco extraño ese conexionado...
Saludos C


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Ago 15, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> direccionyproyectos, ¿Seguro está bien dibujado? Porque me parece un poco extraño ese conexionado...
> Saludos C


 
Estimado Crimson, creo no haberme equivocado, te adjunto la foto del pcb. No muy bien fabricada, pero es la que esta funcionando en el ampli. Si tuviese un error, por favor indíquemelo y corrigo el esquema.

En la pcb están los dos canales, sólo he puesto notas en el canal L.

Gracias por su observación.

Un cordial saludo.




Éstos son el amplificador, subwoofer y filtro activo donde tengo instalado el mismo circuito.


----------



## crimson (Ago 15, 2015)

Está correcto, me parece, pero me entró la curiosidad, porque no es una disposición muy común una entrada (+) al aire y la entrada (-) a positivo directamente. Lo voy a experimentar apenas pueda a ver si descubro el misterio.
Saludos C


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Ago 15, 2015)

Crimson. Quedo a su disposición para lo que necesite. Si desea perfeccionarlo seguro que muchos se lo agradeceremos. El circuito es sencillo barato y a mi me funciona desde más de 25 años en mi crossover.
Igual he inventado algo sin saber. 
Lo hice experimentando en un board alla por los 80s cuando monté el crossover de la foto. Un bessel de la revista elektor. También le incorpore el mute usando el 4027 y reles. Por si les interesa.


----------



## Mauro Magnani (Dic 11, 2016)

Buenas, puede ser que el link este caído? me redirecciona a otra pagina, si me pudieran pasar el esquema estaría agradecido, saludos


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Dic 11, 2016)

No está caído el link. Se pueden ver correctamente.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 11, 2016)

hola 





direccionyproyectos dijo:


> No está caído el link. Se pueden ver correctamente.


Para mi no ., es que se alla caido .,  sino que piratearon el link ( el del primer mensaje del hilo claro).,  te dirige a esrta pagina​  Ahora ., donde tendria que ser es aqui (la pagina que indica el compañero mastodonte man )​ Bueno resubo el link par evitar ese error​ http://sound.whsites.net/project23.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2016)

Se olvidó abonal el hospedaje de la página  ?


----------



## Mauro Magnani (Dic 12, 2016)

Muchísimas gracias ahora con ese link puedo acceder, la verdad no se que habrá pasado, saludos a todos!


----------



## DJ-AS (Oct 31, 2019)

Armé éste circuito que es de las viejas potencias Crest y sucede algo muy extraño:
En un amplificador que tiene 2 2N3055 en la salida, funciona perfecto.
En un amplificador que tiene un TDA2050 enciende primero el led de Clip y luego el de señal, osea, al revés y no entiendo porqué.
Alguien podría desburrarme? Aclaro que es la misma placa que pruebo en los 2 amplificadores.



El problema es que el diagrama está diseñado para trabajar con +32vcc a +90vcc y la fuente del TDA2050 es de +20vcc, por eso "funciona al revés".
Qué valores habría que modificar para que funcione en el rango de +12vcc a +32vcc?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Oct 31, 2019)

Se me ocurre que cambiando el diodo zener D3, o puenteandolo directamente. Seguramente los valores de algunas resistencias tambien, como R1 y R4. REITERO, se me ocurre nomas! probalo en algun simulador a ver que pasa


----------



## frincho (Nov 18, 2019)

Aquí anexo éste diagrama a ver quien me lo explica.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 18, 2019)

Enlace a la web original; Clip Indicator for Power Amplifier - Electronic Circuit

Forma simple de explicar;

El circuito toma la señal de salida del amplificador, ingresa al transistor a traves de la resistencia de 47k protegido por el diodo, haciendo que el primer transistor Q1 entre en saturacion, lo que lleva a la base del segundo Q2 a masa, haciendo que quede en corte iluminando el LED "signal".

Por otro lado la señal ingresa a traves de la resistencia de 560 ohms y el diodo en serie hasta el LED "clip", que llegada a una cierta tension hace iluminar ese LED.


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 18, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Enlace a la web original; Clip Indicator for Power Amplifier - Electronic Circuit
> 
> Forma simple de explicar;
> 
> ...



DJ podrías decirme qué valores cambiar del diagrama que puse para que funcione de 12 a 30v?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 18, 2019)

Como te habia dicho @Fuegomp3 , el zener, las R1 y R4. Aunque habria que calcular. No se las formulas.

Igual, *aqui* ya te habian dado algunas opciones, no te sirve ninguna?


----------



## DJ-AS (Nov 19, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Como te habia dicho @Fuegomp3 , el zener, las R1 y R4. Aunque habria que calcular. No se las formulas.
> 
> Igual, *aqui* ya te habian dado algunas opciones, no te sirve ninguna?



Sabes que es un capricho de toda mi vida tener el VU con Clip de las Crest? para qué negarlo... jajajaja
Y sí, podría ponerme a probar pero como bien dices, eso está calculado y hacerlo a "ojímetro" hasta que los leds prendan a oído no me parece acertado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2019)

Éste anda perfecto con cualquier amplificador de cualquier tensión de alimentación !






Indicador CLIP de Sonido para amplificadores


----------



## frincho (Nov 19, 2019)

Yo lo armé y no he podido hacerlo funcionar, pero  armé este que es parecido y veo que está mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2019)

El problema son los amplificadores con salida puente 

Éstos dos son mas o menos lo mismo , salvo  que el segundo tiene mal dibujados los transistores


----------



## trapiche (Ago 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El problema son los amplificadores con salida puente
> 
> Éstos dos son mas o menos lo mismo , salvo  que el segundo tiene mal dibujados los transistores
> 
> ...


Una consulta sobre esto detectores:
Solo funciona cuando el amp hace el recorte sobre el lado positivo ??
gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2020)

trapiche dijo:


> Una consulta sobre esto detectores:
> Solo funciona cuando el amp hace el recorte sobre el lado positivo ??
> gracias..


Si


----------



## Mat-Corr (Feb 4, 2021)

Hola amigos foristas,tengo el siguiente circuito indicador LED de señal de audio, clip y protección de un amplificador de audio, pero no tengo bien claro desde que punto del protector de parlante se conecta al punto de color rojo que se ve en el circuito.

Anexo la foto del protector de parlantes, porque no tengo el esquemático

Gracias por la orientación que me puedan ofrecer.


----------



## gusgus23 (Ene 2, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El problema son los amplificadores con salida puente
> 
> Éstos dos son mas o menos lo mismo , salvo  que el segundo tiene mal dibujados los transistores
> 
> ...


Saludos, perdón por reactivar este chat, pero quisiera saber que transistores utiliza este circuito(me refiero al ultimo, indica todo pero no dice que transistores son), gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2022)

gusgus23 dijo:


> Saludos, perdón por reactivar este chat, pero quisiera saber que transistores utiliza este circuito(me refiero al ultimo, indica todo pero no dice que transistores son), gracias.


¿ Te estás refiriendo a este circuito ?


----------



## gusgus23 (Ene 2, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Te estás refiriendo a este circuito ?


Saludos, no a eso, me refiero al este de aquí.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2022)

gusgus23 dijo:


> Saludos, no a eso, me refiero al este de aquí.


Cualquier transistor NPN de uso general te sirve, por ejemplo *BC550*


----------

